# Color Change???



## Bacon (Dec 9, 2009)

just thought ide ask....about what age do they start to show their color change? bacon's 3 month now, and hes starting to show some changed on his under belly and under tail...just thought ide ask the experts on when they usually start to show more on other parts of their body. thanks again guys


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

he'll be changing for a least another 6 months. the changes will slow down just before thru just after a year... but in some dogs, they'll have subtle changes til 2yrs.

when i got my male at 10 months he was a blanket back (the color pattern that your pup is now). in only a few months time he lost all the black on his back legs and his "blanket" became a "saddle"... and he wasn't done... at about a year and a half he developed a bitch stripe down the middle of his back (colored hairs that peak thru the black and can create a stripe across the shoulders and/or down the back). by 2 his colors all blended together and he almost looks like a patterned sable now at 3. especially when he's wet.

anyway, after his adult hair (the silky hair) comes in and he blows his first coat (heavy heavy shedding period a couple times a year) - you should have a good idea of what he'll look like at full maturity.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog is blk&red. when i got him at 9
weeks old he wasn't deep red. he was
just a little pass tan. i spoke with his
breeder about high light he was. she told
me not to worry because he'll get darker
as he gets older. my dog is 2.5 years old now
and he's a deep red. his first year-and-a half
he just got more red and more red. his black
became very rich in color.


----------



## Bacon (Dec 9, 2009)

alrighty, thanks for the imput/experiances guys! im just soo eagered for this lil guy to start growing


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

dont be too eager, like kids it happens too fast!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

My boy is almost two years old and I put together a "then and now" post recently. You can see on his belly the black fading away, it was nearly gone by around 5 months-ish. Every pup is different, just look Bacon's parents to see how he will end up looking







Rugen's coloring pattern is *exactly* like his mothers! 

Rugen-a-thon -Then and Now


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I wake up to a different dog each day. I don't know what she did with the fluffy puppy coat. I know it is too small to fit any longer.
If I remember right at about 2 yo they seem to settle on the color and design.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Great question! Thanks for asking, as I was wondering the very same thing! 

Our puppy is 12 weeks and she also has a "blanket" of black. She really does not look anything like her parents, color wise, that is.


----------



## Eywen1976 (Mar 6, 2015)

Great question, and thanks for the answers they helped a lot we have a 5 month old and his mom and dad are both red and black and he's basically black and the color of a light golden retriever atm and I was worried because I really want him to be that deep red his parents are!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

We've been wondering how Ruger is going to turn out color-wise too. It's an interesting waiting game  

The BF loves the blanket-back look (as do I), but Ruger's mom was very light. His dad had a large saddle. Seems like Ruger is changing color every day - got some light hairs coming in on his stomach now, and in the fur near his neck. Losing his puppy fluff!! I figure he'll end up looking similar to his dad in coloring, just because he started out so dark. The BF's brother has a very light Shepherd, similar to Ruger's mom's color, and she was light from the start.


----------

